# Yard sale find 1984 GT BMX



## Cory (Apr 3, 2018)

Bought this out of the rafters of a garage sale last weekend. Was not really for sale, until it was. Lol. 
I am a habitual flipper so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this yet. I don't think i would ride it but........












Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice
But if you find a complete late 80’s Redline 20”
I’m your buyer 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 3, 2018)

Rad find


----------



## Cory (Apr 3, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Nice
> But if you find a complete late 80’s Redline 20”
> I’m your buyer
> 
> ...



Ok Eddie, I'm on it [emoji6][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 3, 2018)

Just remember 
I’ll work it off at your yard sales 
Since I’m cheap—LOL


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 72runner (Apr 20, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Nice
> But if you find a complete late 80’s Redline 20”
> I’m your buyer
> 
> ...



Know anything about this eddy?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow
She is beautiful 
That’s how they were sold
As frames
It wasn’t ‘till mid to late 80’s that they put out a complete bike 

Really nice frame you got there 

What’s the weight on it ,  I bet super light!


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Wow
> She is beautiful
> That’s how they were sold
> As frames
> ...



I found a first gen Redline fork on this bike the other day


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I found a first gen Redline fork on this bike the other day
> View attachment 792337




Beautiful


----------

